# Stahlvorfach mit zwischengeschaltetem Fluorocarbon verbinden



## Perca3.0 (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne zum sicheren Barschfischen folgenden Aufbau wählen:

Geflochtene direkt mit 1,5 m Fluorocarbon verbinden und dann an das Fluorocarbon "möglichst direkt" ein leichtes Stahlvorfach (Flexonit 1X19; 4,5kg; 0,20mm) binden.

Zu den 2 Fragen: 

1. An meinem "möglichst direkt" merkt ihr schon dass ich nicht genau weiß wie ich das am besten machen soll. *Wie würdet ihr das Fluorocarbon mit dem Stahlvorfach verbinden?*

2. *Benutzt ihr bei so ganz leichten Stahlvorfächern auch Quetschhülsen zur Befestigung des Karabiners?* Wenn man alles so möglichst unsichtbar machen möchte, find ich persönlich manchmal schon die kleinsten Hülsen verhältnismäßig auffällig. 

Danke für die Tips.

Petri!


----------



## nordbeck (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stahlvorfach mit zwischengeschaltetem Fluorocarbon verbinden*

ich würd nen kleinen ring verwenden wie man es aus der karpfenangelei kennt. 
im raubfisch stand mal was von direkt knoten, aber das wär mir zu riskant.
wirbel und noknot wär mir zu auffällig!


----------



## Torkel (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stahlvorfach mit zwischengeschaltetem Fluorocarbon verbinden*

Mit solchen Ringen http://www.aspo-gmbh.de/shop/stroft-vorfachringe/index.htm  eine Seite knoten die andere quetschen. Hatte auch mal solche Rig-Rings aus dem Karpfenbereich zum Versuch (vom DAM MAD-Programm) die waren leicht eckig an den Kanten. Einfach mal Vorfachring oder Pitzenbauerring googlen dann wirds billiger als bei Stroft


----------



## Perca3.0 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stahlvorfach mit zwischengeschaltetem Fluorocarbon verbinden*

Danke für die Tips.

Hat schonmal einer von euch nen *Albrightknoten* benutzt *um das Stahlvorfach mit dem Fluorocarbon zu verbinden*?

Kann gemäß der *graphischen Darstellung* in der Beschreibung (http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CDQQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.angelknotenpage.de%2FFibeln%2FPerfektAngelknotenBinden_Teil1.pdf&ei=rzgPU9v1MoeJtQb0vIGADg&usg=AFQjCNGHSykxd0GJcu26Cz5VCC0IHLtYmA)  die *gelb* gezeichnete Schnur das *Fluorocarbon* und die *grau* Gezeichnete das *Stahlvorfach* sein? *Würde das gehen?*

Petri!


----------



## Bobster (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stahlvorfach mit zwischengeschaltetem Fluorocarbon verbinden*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Hat schonmal einer von euch nen *Albrightknoten* benutzt *um das Stahlvorfach mit dem Fluorocarbon zu verbinden*? *Würde** das gehen?*
> Petri!



Ja !
 ..ich nehm aber lieber Ringe :q


----------



## SveMa (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stahlvorfach mit zwischengeschaltetem Fluorocarbon verbinden*

Im Raubfisch Heft 01/2014 findest Du auch Seite 11 die Antworten auf Deine Fragen.

Kurzfassung: Geflochtene und Flourocarbon Schnur mittels Stopperknoten (doppelter Grinner) verbinden und Flourocarbon mit Stahlvorfach mittels Albrightknoten verbinden.

Ich vermute aber fast, da Deine Beiträge so schön berechnend sind, dass sich Deine Fragen auf diesen Vorschlag beziehen werden :q


----------



## Perca3.0 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stahlvorfach mit zwischengeschaltetem Fluorocarbon verbinden*



Reppentowner schrieb:


> Im Raubfisch Heft 01/2014 findest Du auch Seite 11 die Antworten auf Deine Fragen.
> 
> Kurzfassung: Geflochtene und Flourocarbon Schnur mittels Stopperknoten (doppelter Grinner) verbinden und Flourocarbon mit Stahlvorfach mittels Albrightknoten verbinden.



Dank. Sehr nett zusammengefasst. Den Raubfisch kauf ich mir deswegen nicht (den fang ich lieber  ), aber so werd ichs bei Gelegenheit mal testen.

Petri!


----------



## nordbeck (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stahlvorfach mit zwischengeschaltetem Fluorocarbon verbinden*

Wie gesagt ich würd es nicht machen. Das schneidet ineinander.


----------



## Perca3.0 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stahlvorfach mit zwischengeschaltetem Fluorocarbon verbinden*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ... Das schneidet ineinander.



Das war auch meine Befürchtung. Stahlvorfach mit Fluorocarbon verknotet klingt halt tendenziell nach Abriebschäden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stahlvorfach mit zwischengeschaltetem Fluorocarbon verbinden*

Ich habe es schon mal mit Knoten und Verkleben probiert.
Halt leider nicht gehalten.

Wenn diese klitzekleinen "Pitzenbauer"-Ringe nicht so arschteuer wären, ist das wohl die beste Lösung. Ansonsten Miniwirbelchen (evtl. aus Sbiro-Wirbeln schneiden), die winzigen sind auch sehr unauffällig. Teste ich aber immer selber ob die auch halten, oft erstaunlich wieviel Kraft die aushalten, bis sie aufziehen oder abreißen. Andere sind Schrott.

Wichtiger Tip: Bei all dem Stahl und Montagekram in superdünn und fein gilt, das hält nicht lange durch. Also oft genug austauschen, evtl. sogar mehrmals am Tag.


----------



## Bobster (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stahlvorfach mit zwischengeschaltetem Fluorocarbon verbinden*

Ich bin seit letztem Jahr von den "blinkenden" Pitzenbauer Ringen weg hin zu den "*brünierten"* Stroft Ringen.

 Sind auch teurer :m

 ...aber selbst "gebrauchte", selbstverständlich unbeschädigte und nicht aufgeraute Ringe, benutzte ich bedenkenlos weiter.

 Die sind doch fast für die Ewigkeit !


----------



## perchx (5. März 2014)

*AW: Stahlvorfach mit zwischengeschaltetem Fluorocarbon verbinden*

Wann macht dieses Szenario eigentlich Sinn? Also das Vorschalten von Fluorocarbon vor hechtsicheres Material (Stahl/Titan)?

Vom Barsch-Angeln (fein) bis hin zum Jerken (grob)?


----------



## Bobster (5. März 2014)

*AW: Stahlvorfach mit zwischengeschaltetem Fluorocarbon verbinden*

Also in unseren Talsperren, und das sind einige,
ist das angeln auf Raubfische nur mit Stahlvorfach erlaubt.
Wie lang das zu sein hat, ist anscheinend unerheblich.
Nun gibt es Fischarten, wo das anglerische Sprichwort greift: Der erste Meter ist entscheidend !
Gemeint ist die Schnur beim Fischen auf Seefos in glasklaren Trinkwassertalsperren !

Jetzt ist natürlich auch die Wortwahl des TE etwas irreführend gewählt mit dem Ausdruck "zwischengeschaltet! !

Fangen wir am Ende an...ist ja keine Wurst 

Wobbler, Blinker, etc., 
Snap, Pitzlebauerring, Stahlvorfach,Pitzlebauerring,FC,Mono oder Geflecht in der Reihenfolge.

Fertig ist die Gans 
Keine NoKnots, keine Wirbel...ein wenig "flüssiger Latex" reicht.
Allerdings würde ich bei Spinnern einen Wirbel irgendwo vorschalten um mir meine geliebte STROFT nicht zu verdrallen.
 Beim "jerken" benutzte ich Titan ....


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. März 2014)

*AW: Stahlvorfach mit zwischengeschaltetem Fluorocarbon verbinden*

Bei richtig klarem Wasser kann FC- oder Mono-Zwischenschalten natürlich schon einen (eventuell sogar großen) Unterschied machen.

Bei trüberem Wasser ist das jedoch IMO vollkommen egal - da einfach ein recht langes (meine eigenen sind 70 bis 80 cm lang), möglichst brüniertes (= nicht glitzerndes) Stahlvorfach per No-Knot direkt ans Geflecht und den Monokram komplett weglassen.

Da fungiert der Stahl dann gleichzeitig als Biss- und Abriebsschutz.

Bei adäquater (Zielfisch-) Abstimmung stört das im halbwegs trüben Wasser weder Barsche noch Zander noch Hechte.


----------



## wookahsh (11. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich am Wasser nicht so gerne knote bzw. es gern bequem habe, frage ich mich ob folgende Kombination sinnvoll sein könnte.

*Titanspitze:*
Decoy V-Snap --> 4fachen Clinch Knoten/oder Quetschhülse 15cm 1x7 Titan --> 4fachen Clinch Knoten/oder Quetschhülse Pitzenbauerring -->

*Fluorocarbon:*
--> 4fachen Clinch Knoten/oder Quetschhülse 50cm Fluorocarbon 0,20mm --> 4fachen Clinch Knoten/oder Quetschhülse Pitzenbauerring

*Hauptschnur Geflochtene *
--> 4fachen Clinch Knoten

Was meint ihr? Habt ihr sonst noch gute Empfehlungen für eine Gesamt-Vorfach-Montage "Fluoro mit Titanspitze". Bin Anfänger und noch nicht so lang dabei.

Beste Grüße


----------



## rustaweli (11. Juli 2021)

So fische ich auch oft an meinen Gewässern mit Hechtgefahr. Geflochtene, FC, dünne Stahlspitze. Meine Stahlspitze, auch um die 4,5kg von Flexonit, ist allerdings nur ca 10cm lang. Fische oft mit Cranks zwischendurch, da kann zu viel Stahl den Lauf behindern. Bilde ich mir ein. Alles wird beim Barscheln mit dem verbesserten FG gebunden. Auch FC mit dem Stahl. Geht bei mir bestens.


----------



## Verstrahlt (11. Juli 2021)

Einfacher wäre glaube ich Hauptschnur >Fluoro mit albright knoten befestigt dann nen wirbel mit stahlvorfach.


----------



## Verstrahlt (11. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Alles wird beim Barscheln mit dem verbesserten FG gebunden.


Benutzt du für den FG knoten ein Tool ? Mir ist das echt zu fummelig deshalb albright knoten ;D


----------



## Bilch (11. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> So fische ich auch oft an meinen Gewässern mit Hechtgefahr. Geflochtene, FC, dünne Stahlspitze. Meine Stahlspitze, auch um die 4,5kg von Flexonit, ist allerdings nur ca 10cm lang. Fische oft mit Cranks zwischendurch, da kann zu viel Stahl den Lauf behindern. Bilde ich mir ein. Alles wird beim Barscheln mit dem verbesserten FG gebunden. Auch FC mit dem Stahl. Geht bei mir bestens.


FG für FC und Stahl?! Wie geht denn das? Ist Stahl nicht zu steif dafür?
Noch eine Frage, wass ist ein verbesserter FG?

Ich verwende auch FG um die Geflochtene mit FC zu verbinden, aber meine Stahlvorfächer haben einen Karabiner drauf, an den ich das FC mit Clinch oder Grinnerknoten anknote


----------



## Bilch (11. Juli 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Benutzt du für den FG knoten ein Tool ? Mir ist das echt zu fummelig deshalb albright knoten ;D


Auf diese Weise kein Problem


----------



## rustaweli (11. Juli 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> FG für FC und Stahl?! Wie geht denn das? Ist Stahl nicht zu steif dafür?
> Noch eine Frage, wass ist ein verbesserter FG?
> 
> Ich verwende auch FG um die Geflochtene mit FC zu verbinden, aber meine Stahlvorfächer haben einen Karabiner drauf, an den ich das FC mit Clinch oder Grinnerknoten anknote


Flexonit ist nicht steif, sogar knotbar. Aber selbst wenn, spielt doch keine Rolle. Stahl gleich Schlaufe, FC durch, FG, fertig. 
Verbesserter FG ist einfach nach dem Knoten nochmals ne Art Stopperknoten hinter mit dem FC, zuziehen und gut. Hält bestens. 
Verstrahlt , nein, ohne Tools. Lernt man wirklich sehr schnell.


----------



## Verstrahlt (11. Juli 2021)

cool  danke für das video werd ich direkt mal testen ob ich das schaffe  hab immer geglaubt man braucht nen tool dafür oder 3 hände


----------



## Bilch (11. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Flexonit ist nicht steif, sogar knotbar. Aber selbst wenn, spielt doch keine Rolle. Stahl gleich Schlaufe, FC durch, FG, fertig.
> Verbesserter FG ist einfach nach dem Knoten nochmals ne Art Stopperknoten hinter mit dem FC, zuziehen und gut. Hält bestens.
> Verstrahlt , nein, ohne Tools. Lernt man wirklich sehr schnell.


Dann habe ich - ohne es gewusst zu haben - schon immer den Verbesserten gemacht


----------



## NaabMäx (11. Juli 2021)

Geht da kein No- Not verbinder?

Was mir sonst noch in den Sinn kommt:
Stahlvorfach einfach um das FC drillen. 
Also FC am Ende mi Feuerzeug einen Noppen anlöten oder Knoten rein.
St.vorfach  nebeneinander legen, - Enden liegen gegenüber und dann das Stahl eng um das FC zwirbeln mit der Aterienklemme schwingen.
Mal mal testen, ob das dann auch noch abschneidet.

Wenn das hält, bekommt der aber von mir einen Namen - damit das klar ist.
Naabmäxgedümpelter Zwirbeldingens - oder so. Ich lass mir dann was einfallen.


----------



## Bilch (11. Juli 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> cool  danke für das video werd ich direkt mal testen ob ich das schaffe  hab immer geglaubt man braucht nen tool dafür oder 3 hände


Die dritte Hand ist der Mund


----------



## wookahsh (11. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> So fische ich auch oft an meinen Gewässern mit Hechtgefahr. Geflochtene, FC, dünne Stahlspitze. Meine Stahlspitze, auch um die 4,5kg von Flexonit, ist allerdings nur ca 10cm lang. Fische oft mit Cranks zwischendurch, da kann zu viel Stahl den Lauf behindern. Bilde ich mir ein. Alles wird beim Barscheln mit dem verbesserten FG gebunden. Auch FC mit dem Stahl. Geht bei mir bestens.



D.h. du würdest nicht mit den Pitzenbauerringen arbeiten, sondern immer mit FG verbinden: Titan/FC und FC/Geflochtene? Könnte mir zwischen Titan und FC auch gut einen Ring vorstellen.


----------



## rustaweli (11. Juli 2021)

wookahsh schrieb:


> D.h. du würdest nicht mit den Pitzenbauerringen arbeiten, sondern immer mit FG verbinden: Titan/FC und FC/Geflochtene? Könnte mir zwischen Titan und FC auch gut einen Ring vorstellen.


Ringe mag ich auch. Aber oft haue ich mir Kleinteile in den Spitzenring. Vor allem in der Dämmerung oder beim Twitchen, mit der Spitze nach unten haltend.


----------



## Verstrahlt (11. Juli 2021)

Top Top Top das video  beim ersten versuch direkt geklappt und ist doch garnicht so kompliziert  
die bindeanleitungen die ich hatte waren alle so kompliziert und habs dann irgendwann aufgegeben und den albright knoten genommen


----------



## Mikesch (11. Juli 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Die dritte Hand ist der Mund


Ich nehme dafür einen Hemdknopf um den eine Schlaufe am Ende der Geflochtenen gelegt wird.


----------



## magi (12. Juli 2021)

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist Knoten von Stahl oder Mehrfachtitan an  FC/Mono Murks, d.h. hällt nicht vernünftig. Wenn du Knoten willst, reicht in der Barschgeräteklasse ein ummanteltes Stahlvorfach oder 1-fach Titan. Wenn es leicht sein soll für Suspender, weightless etc. ist Titan mMn das bessere Material. Ansonsten halt mit feinem Solidring. Die kleinen Dinger von Stroft/Waku kannst du fast ohne Probs in einen Matchrutenendring kurbeln. Also keine Sorge!


----------

